# Spoilboard CNC Router - MDF or Utralight



## msteele (Aug 23, 2018)

We are needing to purchase new spoil boards for our CNC Router. We have a vacuum table and use the spoil board as a fixture table (making smaller parts but not nested). I am finding mixed answers regarding what type of MDF boards we should purchase. Is ultralight better for our application or is standard MDF the way to go? We also have a Quincy 25hp vacuum pump. Thanks.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute complete your profile with first name so it will clear the N/a in the left panel. We're a friendly bunch and like to use names.

A friend has a cabinet shop with a $100k CNC and three 5HP vacuum pumps. Unless I misunderstood him they use just standard MDF off the stack they use to build some of their lower end cabinets. I don't think it's anything special or any certain density.

David


----------



## hammerheadmike (Jan 4, 2016)

We use just the standard 3/4'' MDF as well


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Regular MDF works, but you have to skim the finish coating off first.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Regular MDF works, but you have to skim the finish coating off first.



We havent tried regular MDF as spoilboard. 

I'd say uLDF has better grab.



Im going to try it when I get my SS F4 vac hooked up and see the difference.
Surfacing m/ldf is nasty surfacing it.

Wear a cape! :grin:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Sometimes it takes a little while for the vacuum to start working it's way through MDF. That's the problem some people have found when making a small vac table. They get it made and everything works great, then as the vacuum works it's way through the MDF their system stops working well because of the leaks in the system. Best thing to do is seal all surfaces that you don't want the vacuum to draw through to start with so you don't have the problem.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

UglySign said:


> We havent tried regular MDF as spoilboard.
> 
> I'd say uLDF has better grab.
> 
> ...


MDF is definitely nasty stuff, Ronnie, but it's one thing that my dust shoe and DC pick up close enough to 100% that I'd say all of it is going to the DC bag. So while I don't cut MDF often when I do it's not a problem because I don't have to deal with the dust.

I've never tried uLDF. Is it available from the big box stores? How's the pricing compared to MDF? I am not using a vacuum so maybe I don't need to look at it.

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> MDF is definitely nasty stuff, Ronnie, but it's one thing that my dust shoe and DC pick up close enough to 100% that I'd say all of it is going to the DC bag. So while I don't cut MDF often when I do it's not a problem because I don't have to deal with the dust.
> 
> I've never tried uLDF. Is it available from the big box stores? How's the pricing compared to MDF? I am not using a vacuum so maybe I don't need to look at it.
> David



David stay put w/ MDF and keep chugging along. uLDF is used alot on vacuum tables.


It's priced a tad higher than reg mdf. Not by much but more. Lumber yards usually
carry it but not avail in alot of places from what I gather. I just paid $68 for a 1x4x10
also picked up a sheet of 3/4 mdf for $28 to try out this new machine.


O/T... Setting up the ATC yesterday, have all the bits loaded. Somehow reached over
to clear the way for the changes. Managed to ride the top of my finger along
one of the blades edges. New bits are sharp! Didnt even feel it. Well that shot down
my day. :grin:


----------

